# Quick question about Audyssey and HTPC windows speaker/crossover settings



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello!
I will be testing an Onkyo 809 receiver hoping to get nice results from the room correction specially for my 3 subs.
My source will be a HTPC so I understand I will be sending the audio via HDMI in order to get DTS-HD etc. What about my windows settings? Currently my settings were for my x-fi HD card with THX control panel but since I will be using HDMI instead from now on, are there any particular settings I need to be aware of in Windows 8?
Thanks!


PS I will be reading the Guides from here as well but just getting a headstart.


----------

